# EVOLUTION OF MY SMOKE GENERATORS .... WITH PICS !!!



## goliath (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi everyone

i started out with the MES 30 ... loved it and still do,  picked up the MES cold smoke generator and added a length of 3" heat duct to get a true cold smoke. works great and still use it. the MES just didnt have the volume i wanted so i built a nice unit out of an old standup freezer. heres the build.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/151047/coldspot-freezer-build













GOLIATH2.jpg



__ goliath
__ Nov 16, 2013






made my own smoke gen from all the info i gathered as you can see it was a venturi unit, creasoted up quite badly and needed cleaning every other smoke but could use chips, sawdust or pellets.

made another mod and started hooking up the MES cold smoke unit to the rig BUT hated the baby sitting. made a knock off of the AMNS/P and did a mailbox/ turkey roaster mod. worked great and got a lot of hours out of it. THEN it cross jumped and had a nice fire going... just about lost my product i was smoking. thank god for my Maverick as i notice the temp climbing !!!!













P1010009.jpg



__ goliath
__ Feb 20, 2014


















P1010035.JPG



__ goliath
__ Jan 20, 2014






then rebuilt the TIN IDIOT BOX so the pellets coulndt cross fire and was very disappointed. drilled extra holes for more air flow and it was hit or miss.

all the time i spend pissing around in my buddies shop trying to get a unit that would meet my needs just became too frustrating. what was holding me back from the start was the shipping charges to where i live in northern Canada.... looked at Todds site again today and saw a Canadian distributor..

ORDERED 2 PELLET SMOKERS AND A TUBE SMOKER , $17 shipping.... the wife couldnt believe all the trouble i was going thru when there was actually a top of the line product available for a reasonable price...

LONG STORY SHORT ..."OLD TOO SOON ... SMART TOO LATE"   :0)
the units will be here by weeks end ready to do battle with some sausage ...
just thought i would share and let some of you know that its fun to play with your creations ... BUT in the end go for what is proven...

i actually still use my MES cold smoke unit for short smoke cause i have alot of chips to get rid of ...  HA HA HA

thanks for listening to my rant

HAPPY SMOKING   :0)


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 11, 2014)

Congrats, Goliath !!!

Your best smoking is yet to come.  You're gonna love those awesome toys!!!

Bear


----------

